# Tribulus & Gyno



## nkira (Feb 11, 2010)

Can Tribulus really cause gyno??? I was reading about it at about.com & it mentioned that,"In a case report, gynecomastia (excessive  development of male breasts) was observed in a weight-trainer taking an  herbal supplement containing tribulus."

Source (safety section of the article)

Source  (Pubmed)


----------



## nni (Feb 11, 2010)

it doesnt boost test in humans, so i dont know how it would create the environment to cause gyno. my instincts tell me that the person making the claim is hiding something, or the company was.


----------



## nkira (Feb 11, 2010)

But there are few articles on Pubmed which mentioned that Tribulus did increase test via increasing the secretion of luteinizing hormone.

 Tribulus boosted blood levels of luteinizing hormone, a pituitary hormone  responsible for regulating testosterone levels.  

I wanted to check with some one who really understands supplements so I posted the question.

Nni, Is it possible that it might work for some people N might not for others? Something like Creatine mono responders & non-responders. 



nni said:


> it doesnt boost test in humans, so i dont know how it would create the environment to cause gyno. my instincts tell me that the person making the claim is hiding something, or the company was.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2010)

Only speaking from personal experience, but i've taken it a few times for around a month and i've never had anything like this.

I've never heard of tribulus causing any side effects, let alone gyno.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 12, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Only speaking from personal experience, but i've taken it a few times for around a month



Did you think the trib helped you?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2010)

I believe that Built mentioned something along these lines with her or her husband, cannot remember exactly, ask her.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Did you think the trib helped you?



It certainly had an effect on libido, but as for anything else i cant say with any degree of certainty. I wouldn't make it a regular supp.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *It certainly had an effect on libido,* but as for anything else i cant say with any degree of certainty.



that is what most users report.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 12, 2010)

What is the significance of increased libido as far as testosterone is concerned? I've read that low test can lead to low libido, but does increased libido automatically translate into increased testosterone?


----------



## nni (Feb 12, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> What is the significance of increased libido as far as testosterone is concerned? I've read that low test can lead to low libido, but does increased libido automatically translate into increased testosterone?



no, and thats what makes people think that their test boosters are working. estrodiol is also tied into libido.

as for trib and test, every positive study i have ever read was in animals, i dont think its a matter of responders, more that it just doesnt work (for test levels), but will boost libido. if i missed a study with positive effect in humans, i would gladly read it.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 12, 2010)

nni said:


> no, and thats what makes people think that their test boosters are working. estrodiol is also tied into libido.
> 
> as for trib and test, every positive study i have ever read was in animals, i dont think its a matter of responders, more that it just doesnt work (for test levels), but will boost libido. if i missed a study with positive effect in humans, i would gladly read it.



Thank you for clarifying that for me.


----------



## nkira (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's what she said, http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/97835-testosterone-naturally.html



Robert said:


> I believe that Built mentioned something along these lines with her or her husband, cannot remember exactly, ask her.


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 14, 2010)

gyno is from too much free test and it beeing driven up to your chest


----------



## nni (Feb 14, 2010)

MAC24/7 said:


> gyno is from too much free test and it beeing driven up to your chest



no it isnt.


----------



## nkira (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree.



nni said:


> no it isnt.


----------

